# Shimano Thunnis



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Do any of you spinning guys ever use the Thunnis? I have one and absolutely love it, yet I never hear of anyone using one? Am I just in the minority?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it's a thunnus.

good reel, solid aluminum metal construction. 
i don't own one though.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

that's what I get for not looking at it before i posted. I love the thing. It is a baitfeeder, you can't hardly feel it click back into gear. Solid. I used to use the baitfeeders (the black ones). I have a 4500 and a 6500. I haven't even wiped the dust off of them since I got the thunnus.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

thunnus, the greatest reel ever made!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Ive got one the smallest of the three. Its a strong work horse.


----------



## lovefishing (May 23, 2006)

i have the 4500 as well as the 16000 great reels. i use the 4500 mostly for bass fishin'


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

> markedwards
> thunnus, the greatest reel ever made!


Mark has thrown his a measured 750 feet plus but he can't catch fish with it


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I walked into a tackle shop one day, who had my thunnus on the shelf. I had never heard of it before. A little too much money for me to spend on a reel I know nothing about. I went back a couple months later, forgot all about the reel, come to find out he was closing out. I got the reel for 80 bucks brand new out the door. I figured I would take a chance. I have never looked back. I love that reel.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

"Mark has thrown his a measured 750 feet plus but he can't catch fish with it"

yeah and they're practically jumping into your cooler stuck in media huh?


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

> "Mark has thrown his a measured 750 feet plus but he can't catch fish with it"
> 
> yeah and they're practically jumping into your cooler stuck in media huh?


Now thats a shot over the bow. You know the deal fish as hard as I can when I can. I fish throught others reports so keep them coming.

For a guy land locked in Media PA I sure kicked your teams A** in the Ocean City tournament, what place did you finish in? Where did we finish oh that right they call us Champions for the next year.:beer:

Call me I may be doing something on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

yeah you won, thats what happens when you're fishing at the superfresh on 95th st 

i'll give you a call later today.


----------

